# NATSOPA/Hornsey Rise Care Home, Wellsborough - Sept '14



## KM Punk (May 11, 2015)

Originally named Printers' Labourers' Union was formed in 1889, renamed the Operative Printers' Assistants' Society in 1899, then again renamed in 1904, the National Society of Operative Printers' Assistants. In 1912, to reflect the fact that it was now also recruiting skilled printers, it was renamed the National Society of Operative Printers and Assistants, known by the acronym "NATSOPA". 
Hornsey Rise Memorial Home, originally called NATSOPA Memorial Home, was opened in 1921. This was as a memorial to the printers who had fallen in the Great War. It had it's name changed in the 60's/70's to Hornsey Rise Memorial Home and it's final owner was Pilgrims Friend Society. The home looks as it closed in stages starting with the admin and a block closed-by. It finally closed fully in 2012 if the paperwork is anything to go by.
It was an easy explore. Fascinating for someone who works in the Private Care Sector. It looked as it was a relatively good facility as it had a chapel, theatre, summerhouse, garden and or recreational facilities around the grounds. There is also a number of 1 bed and 3 bed bungalows, which I can only assume were used for assisted living. We were there for hours, which resulted on other planned explores to be put on the back-burner(again), but that is a damn good excuse to get out again

Explored with The Wombat

1






2
*Moving and Handling Equipment. The blue, rectangular straps(nicknamed Lifting Straps/Belts) have been illegal since 2007.*





3





4





5





6





7
*Call Bell System*





8





9





10





11





12
Really, really boring training videos. It's all done online, through e-learning





13





14





15
*Some of the food was still in date*





16





17





18





19





20





21





22






*The Summer House*
23





24





25





26






*The Theatre/Activities Centre*
27





28





29





30





31





32
*From the Stage*





33





34





*The Chapel*
35





36





37





38





*Supported/Assisted Living*
39





40





41





42





43





44





Cheers for Looking​


----------



## Abbey (Jul 29, 2015)

Just a heads up I would avoid this place for a couple of days or keep a low profile during visits. We headed over yesterday only to be quizzed by the rozzers and asked to leave. They said they had been keeping an eye on the property and had been there a couple of days before.


----------



## smiler (Jul 29, 2015)

Nicely Done, I'm glad to hear the police are keeping an eye on it, that shouldn't affect genuine nosy folk such as members of our forum but might deter the thieving magpies for awhile, Lovely report and pics, Thanks


----------



## krela (Jul 29, 2015)

Totally missed this first time round, love the chapel and summer house, nice one!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 29, 2015)

Well done..We went here and I lived the little chapel.and we had no issues..but to be honest the police will often watch places especially if vandals are targeting it..nature of the game I guess.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 29, 2015)

I have a feeling that the police will watch this place as it is in good condition and the piano and organ is worth a lot. Good shots here and a few pictures I haven't seen before on other posts.


----------



## krela (Jul 29, 2015)

The police do not "watch" sites, at best they might send a panda car past it every 2-6 hours for a few days to discourage criminals (it doesn't) and to appease the neighbours (the real reason) but that's about as far as it goes, and even that is unlikely. It's the property owners job to secure their property, not the police's job to defend it. The police have much much much better things to do with their limited time and resources.

It is however possible that someone else is watching it and calling the police as soon as they see anything they consider suspicious, in which case the police are often obliged to attend.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 29, 2015)

When I say watch..I mean that loosely..I meant just random drive pasts like you say krela..and your spot on its normally the curtain twitchers that do the call.spoiling our fun lol.


----------



## smiler (Jul 29, 2015)

I never minded the nosy neighbours Mikey, it used to be that they would ask you what the hell you were doing there, which gave you chance to explain yourself,times change, if the twitchers screw up an explore we can console ourselves with knowing that they may well screw things up for the metal thieves as well.


----------



## mookster (Jul 29, 2015)

It's probably the couple of houses near the front gate which are keeping an eye on things and alerting the constabulary. Just don't make the noob error of parking right outside it, we parked some way off in a layby and walked down to the site.


----------



## KM Punk (Jul 30, 2015)

mookster said:


> It's probably the couple of houses near the front gate which are keeping an eye on things and alerting the constabulary. Just don't make the noob error of parking right outside it, we parked some way off in a layby and walked down to the site.



Didn't do a very good job, did they lol
I posted this on another forum the day after the explore and someone said that they were arrested for breaking and entering this place the following day. There are warning signs all over the place, from the local constabulary, warning that anyone caught will be assumed as thieves, therefore arrested.


----------



## krela (Jul 30, 2015)

At rough guess I would imagine either it's owned by, or someone very local is quite high up in politics then.


----------



## KM Punk (Jul 30, 2015)

krela said:


> At rough guess I would imagine either it's owned by, or someone very local is quite high up in politics then.



All countryside places are like that. When we went, some farmer was loitering around in a Series 2 pretending to be doing farmer stuff, but it was obvious that he was watching us.


----------

